# perte mot de passe admin iBook G4 Tiger 10.4



## julie15 (23 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je ne peux plus rien installer sur mon i-Book car j'ai perdu mon mot de passe. Pas de CD d'installation non plus. J'ai bien un CD avec copie de Tiger mais impossible de démarrer dessus. Que faire sachant que j'ai déjà essayé un peu tout mais on me demande chaque fois ce mot de passe sur la session ? J'ai vu sur un forum de redémarrer en pomme S mais alors là bonjour les connaissances qu'il faut avoir pour entrer dans la programmation. Doit-on changer carrement le DD ? Merci pour toute info, Bises à tous, Julie


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2008)

Poser deux fois la même question ne sers qu'à éparpiller les réponses&#8230;


----------

